# Jump to Satellite



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I made the jump from cable and over the air programming to satellite over 7 years ago, I would not go back to cable if you paid me. I cannot p/u over the air very well so I would only go back if needed. Needless to say I love my satellite service.

In my travels around my town I observe that a great number of individuals agree with me. You can see more and more satellite dishes attached to roofs,poles,garages, and mountable surfaces. :hurah:

15 years ago Cable was on the offensive pushing their product, now they are on the defensive hoping not to lose more ground to the satellite companies.

What are your thoughts ? Please share..


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I've been a satisfied DirecTV customer for 19 years. Every time I receive a offer from cable or DISH I think about it, laugh about it, and forget about it.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

18 Years here and not looking back.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have never seen a cable TV picture that was sharp.

Way back in the mid 90's I had cable for SD and it was good. However, they raised my rate 3 times in 12 months and at that time jobs were hard to get and a raise was out of the question.
I ditched them for DTV in 1996.

We do use Comcast cable internet and it is fast but also very expensive.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

_I use cable for internet also, mainly because it is the only game in town worth having._

_Verizion's DSL is Laughable :rotfl: and I have not heard good things about satellite internet..So I am stuck with Time Warner for Internet :bang My internet is sky-high for the speed that is decent .._


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I have Cable for Internet and from what I can see of the Basic cable I also have the picture is OK.
I have my choice of OTA, Cable, two satellite TV companies and Fios. I'll stay where I am on satellite TV from inertia as much as anything. If it isn't busted don't fix it.

Here is a simple question, Is Fios a cable company? I tend to think so which would mean I have two cable companies I could choose from.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TBoneit said:


> I have Cable for Internet and from what I can see of the Basic cable I also have the picture is OK.
> I have my choice of OTA, Cable, two satellite TV companies and Fios. I'll stay where I am on satellite TV from inertia as much as anything. If it isn't busted don't fix it.
> 
> Here is a simple question, Is Fios a cable company? I tend to think so which would mean I have two cable companies I could choose from.


My sister in Florida says she has FIOS. She says it is Verizon's Fiber Optics. She says it is as good of a picture quality as she has seen on any TV.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> I have Cable for Internet and from what I can see of the Basic cable I also have the picture is OK.
> I have my choice of OTA, Cable, two satellite TV companies and Fios. I'll stay where I am on satellite TV from inertia as much as anything. If it isn't busted don't fix it.
> 
> Here is a simple question, Is Fios a cable company? I tend to think so which would mean I have two cable companies I could choose from.


Fios is Verizon. It's Fiber optic TV , Internet, And phone. Not really a cable company. Most of their company is wireless and land line phones services.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

TBoneit said:


> Here is a simple question, Is Fios a cable company? I tend to think so which would mean I have two cable companies I could choose from.


The underlying back end technology is the same that cable companies use; they carry channels on standard digital QAM (up to 870 MHz). They offer CableCards as well just like the cable companies, and I believe there set-tops they provide customers also have CC's embedded inside.



> Verizon's broadcast video service is not IPTV (Internet Protocol television), unlike AT&T's U-verse product and CenturyLink's Prism product. However, video on demand content and interactive features, such as widgets and programming guide data, are delivered using IPTV-based technology. The majority of content is provided over a standard broadcast video signal that carries digital QAM content up to 870 MHz. This broadcast content originates from a Super Head-End, which sends the signal to a Video Hub Office for distribution to FiOS TV customers.
> 
> From the Optical Network Terminal (ONT) at the subscriber premise, the RF video is delivered with a coaxial connection to typically a FiOS set-top box that handles both RF and IPTV video. Interactive services such as VOD and widgets are delivered by IP and are only accessible through use of a FiOS set-top box and a Verizon-supplied router. The router supports multimedia (MOCA) and provides the set-top boxes with programming guides and all SD channels, but high definition content (beyond local HD channels which are in clear QAM) requires HD equipment like a FiOS HD set-top box/DVR or a CableCARD-supporting device, such as TiVo. In 2008, Verizon ceased carrying analog television signals in parallel with digital channels, meaning televisions without a QAM tuner or a set-top digital adapter received no signal.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm happy with Dish because I only need to pay $7/mo in DVR/Receiver fees. With any other provider, I would have to pay for a STB for each TV (see the current thread on Receivers for details on my setup).

I have FiOS for Internet & Phone and I added the local channel package (without a STB) to lower my bill. If I upgraded to the FiOS TV package equivalent to AT250, I would be paying more because of the extra STB fees. 

Comcast would be cheaper for phone & Internet, but I wouldn't want to rely on them. It would be more expensive if I switched to their TV service over Dish.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Update:
5 days ago I reneged and had Satellite Internet installed. So far so good, but time will tell.. Time Warner made me mad for the last time. I did my due diligence and researched the two company's offered in the area, I then found the local installer and talked to him. He came out did a site survey and we determined the optimum spot and we sunk a pole for the Satellite dish. It snakes in right next to my Directv into the house, so no extra holes.

I will see what happens down the line, but for now things are OK..


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

been a directv subscriber since 1996 :righton: . I remember when it was directv and ussb and you had two separate bills. I haven't looked back to cable since there picture and sound quality is inferior compared to satellite. I did go in and pay my cable for my interwebs package and I was watch tv on an HD channel and it was breaking up!!


----------

